# Arm size flexed vs unflexed



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 9, 2012)

Is there an ideal difference? Mine only get 1.25" bigger when I flex vs when I'm not. Is there an ideal difference? Probably an odd thing to be curious about but I wonder what determines this and what is ideal etc...


----------



## jshredz (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm mine is 2 inch difference. I believe it depends on your peak.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 9, 2012)

I dont have an impressive peak so maybe that is where i lack. Its got better over the years but my tris have always looked too big for my bis. I'm on the hunt for 20's and hoping to do it in the next couple years tops. Currently at 18.25 cold and I think with hard work I can meet my goal. I just so happen to notice tonight when doing some measurements that my flexed arm isn't drastically different that unflexed. I was expecting to see 2-3 inches difference.


----------



## jshredz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bf% badges a difference also. I've noticed a bigger difference when I'm leaner vs when I'm bulkier.

Everyone is different tho

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 10, 2012)

mine are 18.5 flexed..... dont know unflexed, i think the question should be the difference between pumped and unpumped flexed.... thats a big diff for me over 1" easy.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 11, 2012)

I believe the official rule for measurement is cold and flexed I'm like 13.5 pumped over 14" so that's what I claim.

I have long full muscle bellies so no crazy difference from flexing.
~A


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> mine are 18.5 flexed..... dont know unflexed, i think the question should be the difference between pumped and unpumped flexed.... thats a big diff for me over 1" easy.



Same here. It makes a big difference.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well my before and after flexing is all done cold...Its not fair to count pumped. I work bi and tri the same day...my arms are for sure larger pumped but cold is all that matters. However I'm mostly interested in the relaxed vs flexed difference.


----------

